
We Can Win Gamers over to Socialism - rbanffy
https://jacobinmag.com/2019/06/video-games-marx-at-the-arcade
======
whenchamenia
Please keep your petty party politics out of the last refuge most modern kids
and adults have left. Thank you.

------
mimixco
Socialism/communism/statism are just ways for one small group to control
another larger one. The idea has had disastrous consequences and left people
dead and starving in many countries around the world where it's been (and is
still being) tried.

